# [Italian NR] 4BLD 7:28.08 + 5BLD 19:08.31 - Matteo Colombo



## volmay (Jun 12, 2011)

:fp


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations on your first official big cube BLD successes. 



volmay said:


> :fp


Why the face palm?


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

:O, nice 5x5 bld you had there.


----------



## volmay (Jun 12, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Why the face palm?


 Because in the second attempt of 4bld he did 6:32.xx DNF (2 corners twisted).


----------

